# What's the best stock chainsaw ever built?



## spacemule (Jun 2, 2011)

:d


----------



## bobt (Jun 2, 2011)

Spacie, are you just trying to stir the pot? I really suspect you are.

There is no way that this question can be answered. Do you want the best BIG saw, or Medium saw, or small saw.

No saw is going to be the best for all members of AS.

Bob


----------



## spacemule (Jun 2, 2011)

bobt said:


> No saw is going to be the best for all members of AS.
> 
> Bob


 That's what all the little Stihl saw guys say.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmm... sounds like #### hitting the fan...

Stirring the pot, eh spacemule? otstir:

Please quit ####ting in my coffee pot.

Me, for a large saw, it would be a McCulloch 797 or 91 or 101 Kart powered metal beast.


----------



## angelo c (Jun 2, 2011)

OK Space....I'll play.....


MS 200t. Best stock saw for its purpose ever built. 


Oh and just in case you were wondering...the MS 200t is made by Stihl.


----------



## bobt (Jun 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> That's what all the little Stihl saw guys say.


 
Yep, just as I thought, a second post in this thread that you started, and you posted a derogitory message.

Just trying to stir the soup, arent you??? Haha! 

You are a beaut Spacey! Haha!

Bob


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 2, 2011)

angelo c said:


> OK Space....I'll play.....
> 
> 
> MS 200t. Best stock saw for its purpose ever built.
> ...


+1...what angelo said!!!
Top Gun...right out of the box!!! REALLY!!!

J2F


----------



## promac850 (Jun 2, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> +1...what angelo said!!!
> Top Gun...right out of the box!!! REALLY!!!
> 
> J2F


 
Pfft... puny top handler the 200T is... my Pioneer NU-17 would eat that creamsickle for breakfast, before it is hauled up into a tree to top it... 89cc topping and climbing saw, FTW!!!


----------



## angelo c (Jun 2, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Pfft... puny top handler the 200T is... my Pioneer NU-17 would eat that creamsickle for breakfast, before it is hauled up into a tree to top it... 89cc topping and climbing saw, FTW!!!


 
Ok Promac...I'll see your 89cc saw and "one up" you in that I have TWO hands....one each for a matching PAIR of 200t's and thats close to your monster....


How ya' like me NOW !!!! eh....


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> :d


No doubt about it, the *Stihl MS 361* is the best of them all, closely followed by the Stihl MS 290 and Stihl MS 260.

For big work, move up to the Stihl MS 650 or 660 if you have the bread, a strong back, and the big trees.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 2, 2011)

wild thing


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 2, 2011)

I love a good-humored bullchit thread!!!!

If my old fart azz had to "haul"...a 89 cc. saw up to the top of a tree...
and it would be a haul... my "nads" would be down at my knees :msp_crying:

J2F


----------



## Sprintcar (Jun 2, 2011)

Homelite XL-Super II, or the XL-12, Mac 10-10, Poulan 3400.

See, not a orange or cream sickle in the group.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> That's what all the little Stihl saw guys say.


 
Most Stihl guys (real men) if single wood be thinkin about gettin laid at 6 in the afternoon.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 2, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Most Stihl guys (real men) if single wood be thinkin about gettin laid at 6 in the afternoon.


 
Non stihl guys have already been laid twice by 6 in the afternoon. ;-)


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> Non stihl guys have already been laid twice by 6 in the afternoon. ;-)


That's because their saws won't start and they have nothing else to do.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## spacemule (Jun 2, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's because their saws won't start and they have nothing else to do.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Nah, just because they get done so much quicker they have time for an hour lunch and a quickie in the morning.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 2, 2011)

My stock appearing Husky 365 Special race saw. Built by EC.


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 2, 2011)

*That would be the "Biltstein-Freres"*

Which was assembled out of German and French saws during a friendly pause in the action at the western front in 1914.
Rumors of it's existence crop up from time to time.
Although the saw was supposedly lost in the trenches, its co-creator Dolph Bilstein, who had chronic IBD went on to found the Bilstein Company, now famous for their gas shocks.
Mr Milo Freres' history is mostly lost to the sands of time, although it is rumored that he had a Brother named Jaques who was sucessful in the music industry. 

Mr space I rest my case.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 2, 2011)

I vote for the 200T... or the Wild Thing... real toss-up there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 2, 2011)

*Husky 142 E*

The sleeper of all things Poulan......


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 2, 2011)

1100, 2100, 2101 Husky
066, 044 Stihl
3100G, oh hell any 6+cube Homie or Mac.
4000 Poulan
Probably leaving out about 100 saws.

There some of the best damn saws made.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> *What's the best stock chainsaw ever built?*


 
The one that starts, runs, and cuts wood.


----------



## ckelp (Jun 2, 2011)

wow space for a month or two i thought you where dead

hell i think the mild thinggey is the best saw....



for dealing with the crack heads down the street and before you say another word your just going to be throwing it away or burying in a hole when you done with it anyways....:msp_biggrin:




> The one that starts, runs, and cuts wood.



i think you hit the nail on the head..


----------



## Ambull (Jun 2, 2011)

The Stihl Lightning comes to mind, although I have never run one. Pretty revolutionary for it's time. The Mac Super Pro 125/ 101B is a real gem as well, very powerful for a one man saw. Dolmar 7900 is one saw that has the most impressive power to weight ratios that I have run. Husky372XP maybe should be mentioned as well.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 2, 2011)

Toss up between the Stihl ms170, Poulan wild thang and Mini MAc.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 2, 2011)

:deadhorse::censored::angry2::angrysoapbox:


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 2, 2011)

*Wher's The SawTroll When You Need Him?*

It must be an orange saw.


----------



## cpr (Jun 3, 2011)

The best doesn't exist...

It'd look like an SP-125, sound like a Super 250 with a free-idling flatback, run like a piped/V-12 dual carbed/alky 101 and run on water, and be as easy-handling and flickable as a 372.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 3, 2011)

7900


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 3, 2011)

200t, just 'cause it's bad as bad gets for what it is!

The 5100 has impressed me a lot so far, everything you should get from a modded saw, shipped that way from the factory!

I'll let go of my poor Husky 350 if it ever melts down, but it seems it will out live me! Starts every time, never complains, will do about anything a saw that size can be expected to do.

As for the 361/2, I'd rather carry a 440 for no more than it weighs, then I might just go ahead and get a 7900!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll bite and go with JJ on this one.....440, 660, 394/395. Good ####in' saws.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, one more. Bone stock, 372 xpw would be my first choice


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jun 3, 2011)

I will only list the saws that I have personally owned and ran myself.

1. Homelite XL-12
2. Homelite Super EZ
3. McCulloch 10-10
4. Husqvarna 242XP
5. Husqvarna 51\55
6. Husqvarna 372XP
Really liked the Husqvarna 2100 but never really had a need for it.

MINI MACS ROCK !!!


----------



## ckelp (Jun 3, 2011)

361 just because you can always put a larger flux capacitor in it and able to recharge it with mr. fusion...


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jun 3, 2011)

ckelp said:


> 361 just because you can always put a larger flux capacitor in it and able to recharge it with mr. fusion...


 
The MR. Fusion upgrade is worth it's weight in gold......... Hard to find a good one nowadays.


----------



## angelo c (Jun 3, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> 1100, 2100, 2101 Husky
> 066, 044 Stihl
> 3100G, oh hell any 6+cube Homie or Mac.
> 4000 Poulan
> ...


 
Jim, 
I may be off here but I think Space was looking for the "ONE" best saw...not the best 107.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## ckelp (Jun 3, 2011)

tell me about it!
it's a peach getting a hold of some fuel rods to power it,
i still can't figure how to keep the fuel rods temp below 5,000 Kalvin


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 3, 2011)

No votes for the Husqvarna 262 XP :confused2:


----------



## hunter h (Jun 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Most Stihl guys (real men) if single wood be thinkin about gettin laid at 6 in the afternoon.


 
Real men are doers not thinkers. And they do not feel the need to talk about it.
poulan 3400
poulan 5200
poulan 245
poulan 25
poulan pro 365
Take your pick.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2011)

Poulan 4000!

Mike


----------



## holewad (Jun 4, 2011)

The best saw is the one your buddy is running as he is cutting your fire wood!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 4, 2011)

> Jim,
> I may be off here but I think Space was looking for the "ONE" best saw...not the best 107.....



You must not know space very well....


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 4, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> You must not know space very well....


 
Who does? 

Space.....I'd like to start by seeing some pics of you......running a saw......can you dig some up?


----------



## angelo c (Jun 4, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> You must not know space very well....


 
good point !!!


----------



## Whiteman (Jun 4, 2011)

372 xpw


----------



## wyk (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm impressed with both the 044 mag with the DP and the 7900's in stock form.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 4, 2011)

Opinions are like butts,

of the 20 odd saws in my stable, the only one I have not felt the need to modify in any way is the little 5100, truly a factory Hotrod.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2011)

Booshcat said:


> *Wher's The SawTroll When You Need Him?*
> It must be an orange saw.



Impossible question - best for what?????? :confused2:


----------



## mile9socounty (Jun 4, 2011)

Bump!
This is for yall that like small bars, my climbing saw. 20" B&C.














Best saw ever? One that runs and I didn't have to pay for.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 4, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Opinions are like butts,
> 
> of the 20 odd saws in my stable, the only one I have not felt the need to modify in any way is the little 5100, truly a factory Hotrod.


 
5100s very capable 50cc saw, MS440 O44 and 046 MS460 are also very good in stock form.
Theres so many good saws how could you pick one?


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 4, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> 5100s very capable 50cc saw, MS440 O44 and 046 MS460 are also very good in stock form.
> Theres so many good saws how could you pick one?


 
Right On,

My opinion stinks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,like all of 'em.

But it did take the big 2 a long time to catch up with that little booger.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 4, 2011)

spacemule said:


> Non stihl guys have already been laid twice by 6 in the afternoon. ;-)



And the goat is getting jealous and the rest of the sheep nervous.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2011)

angelo c said:


> Jim,
> I may be off here but I think Space was looking for the "ONE" best saw...not the best 107.....:msp_tongue:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: He is just stirring the pot....


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

Ridiculous, impossible-to-answer question. I can tell you what I like best (but I've already done that elsewhere and elsewhen), but that's just my opinion. "Best" is a subjective term masquerading as an objective one. Space, I like your rabble-rousing ways, but I ain't playin this time. Nothin' personal.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 4, 2011)

Mad Professor said:


> And the goat is getting jealous and the rest of the sheep nervous.


 
Keep telling yourself that bud. :msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey spacey,

why don't you post a pic of your favorite saw?

I bet it's a Stihl.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 4, 2011)

This would be hard to beat.


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 4, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Hey spacey,
> 
> why don't you post a pic of your favorite saw?
> 
> I bet it's a Stihl.



Space's favorite saw(s) are the Stihls in Thall's behind shop shed...
I won't go into what Tom said he does to Space...while he shines saws...j/k Space 

J2F


----------



## banshee67 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## zogger (Jun 4, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> This would be hard to beat.
> 
> [



--yet another "every boy *needs* one" thing...dang weeds just getting way outta hand around here.....


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 4, 2011)

angelo c said:


> OK Space....I'll play.....
> 
> 
> MS 200t. Best stock saw for its purpose ever built.
> ...


 
Can not argue there. Most saws - regardless of size - have several different camps of supporters - all for various reasons - some good and some just biased 

So.. really what is best saw is an impossible question to answer. And in virtually any class or for any use you will find at least three or four or ten answers.

But the 200T really has no competition out there in its class - to do what it is designed for. I think you could safely say that 80% of the climbers in North America have one on their saddle; and those that do not wish they did. Costly little saw.. but until now nobody has managed to dethrone it.

But does that make it the VERY BEST saw? Well not necessarly.. best in class maybe.. but sure hard to beat a 880 when you need it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 4, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> This would be hard to beat.


 
Can not argue there 

But darn hard to get up a 130 foot tree with it.


----------



## zogger (Jun 4, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Can not argue there
> 
> But darn hard to get up a 130 foot tree with it.



--that's what the optional "spidey guy" adapter is for......


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 4, 2011)

In wood bigger than 16" this is the best one I have


----------



## oscar4883 (Jun 4, 2011)

I only know modern saws so for my money it is the 200T. But leaf blowers are really where its at. They mean the jobs is done and your are about to get paid, or at the least go home for the day. lol


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 4, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> I only know modern saws so for my money it is the 200T. But leaf blowers are really where its at. They mean the jobs is done and your are about to get paid, or at the least go home for the day. lol


 
Well I have a BR600.. but have never tried climbing with it.. or tried to take a tree down. 

Pretty strong blower though  But doubt it would take over much bigger than 1/8" tree - so I will keep my 200T as well 

So guess each one has a job ...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 4, 2011)

262XP there someone had to do it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 4, 2011)

zogger said:


> --that's what the optional "spidey guy" adapter is for......


 
Ah.. missed that. What does this "spidey guy" option cost!! Bet it ain't cheap


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 4, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well I have a BR600.. but have never tried climbing with it.. or tried to take a tree down.
> 
> Pretty strong blower though  But doubt it would take over much bigger than 1/8" tree - so I will keep my 200T as well
> 
> So guess each one has a job ...


ME TOO!!!!
Especially since I only have a 420C...LOL!!!
:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:

J2F


----------



## XPLRN (Jun 4, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> In wood bigger than 16" this is the best one I haveView attachment 186377
> View attachment 186378



Since I'm a newbie and can't I.D. a saw model by seeing a picture(that doesn't show a model number) could you share what model of Stihl this is?? Thanks!


----------



## masculator (Jun 4, 2011)

72cc baumr ag or Raiden off ebay are the best at doing what they do!!!!!


falling to bits and being unreliable!


034 was one of my all time favorites, small, light, tough, will run a 25 inch bar in some HARD wood, and go strong for a lot of years if fed good fuel.

Ms660 is becoming my new favorite, I use it in the garden and out in the bush, it will prune the roses just as well as cut some monster logs.

all time best is a bit subjective though and really needs the variables defined a bit better!!! there are a lot of good saws out there good for lots of different applications! some win out in the filtration stakes others win in the horsepower stakes and some win in the overall reliability stakes.

In most classes though Stihl wins out in most or all of the aforementioned. Now that is stirring the pot.:msp_biggrin::msp_w00t:


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 4, 2011)

wyk said:


> I'm impressed with both the 044 mag with the DP and the 7900's in stock form.


 
I agree with that. Also the Solo 681. Probably the best power to weight ratio saws i have ever ran.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 4, 2011)

Which saw would these girls use? :msp_smile:

<embed src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/player.swf" allowScriptAccess="always" flashvars="id1=80626208" wmode="transparent" width="567" height="345" allowfullscreen="true" />


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

spacemule said:


> Which saw would these girls use? :msp_smile:



Wild Thing, no doubt... mainly because there's no saw called "Pour Some Sugar On Me"!


----------



## vw_motorsports (Jun 4, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> No votes for the Husqvarna 262 XP :confused2:


 
262xp gets my vote...awesome does everything


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 4, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> For big work, move up to the Stihl MS 650 or 660 if you have the bread, a strong back, and the big trees.


and no fillings in ya teeth, and already have lost feeling in your hands and arms.

you're welcome.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 4, 2011)

> and no fillings in ya teeth, and already have lost feeling in your hands and arms.
> 
> you're welcome.



Careful ol randymac is gonna show up and and tell you that running a 30lb vibromonster from the old days will make you man... Don't you tell me bout that sissy 660 fool "in my best mrT accent" oke:


----------



## masculator (Jun 5, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> and no fillings in ya teeth, and already have lost feeling in your hands and arms.
> 
> you're welcome.



Or buy a husky and regret it everyday after, when the guy with the 660 is rounding ya up!!!


Cheers!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2011)

r fritz said:


> I agree with that. Also the Solo 681. Probably the best power to weight ratio saws i have ever ran.



The weight spec. is just too far off - it isn't what it pretends to be in that regard!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 5, 2011)

spacemule said:


> Which saw would these girls use? :msp_smile:
> 
> <embed src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/player.swf" allowScriptAccess="always" flashvars="id1=80626208" wmode="transparent" width="567" height="345" allowfullscreen="true" />



Why, a pole saw of course.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 5, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The weight spec. is just too far off - it isn't what it pretends to be in that regard!


 The Solo 681 is a factory hot rod and was lighter then my 036pro. No specs. Hands on fact.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 5, 2011)

:deadhorse:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 5, 2011)

Stihl 064.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jun 5, 2011)

372xpw...bone stock.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jun 5, 2011)

husky 394, stihl 034


----------



## FrankHgh (Aug 30, 2011)

*Stihl 076*

and second 056 MagII


----------



## 72thing (Aug 30, 2011)

What's the best stock chainsaw ever built?

Mine!

Will


----------



## pwoller (Aug 30, 2011)

The 2100, didnt you see the other thread about them?


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 30, 2011)

pwoller said:


> The 2100, didnt you see the other thread about them?


 Smooth and will keep chugging away under full load. The one I was was privileged to use recently was a pleasure to sink into big (for me anyway) wood.


----------



## lumberjunk (Dec 1, 2011)

*Good Stock Saws*

I had one of them 262xp's and it was good but,
I have a 116si and 120si and that 262xp would not cut as good as either one of them.
They were stock as far as I knew. Also have a Makita(dolmar)dcs6800i that I bought new and know it has no mods and it is about as torquey(spelling?)as I have run in the 65cc-70cc range, so my vote would have to be ? Like so many others have said, no one saw answer. I would put in a vote for the Makita dcs6800i if I had too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have run saw's, now for 24 year's, and evrything I could get my hand's on. The best stock saw I have ever run is a 2101xp. I don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Norm...... Don't feed the Space Mule. Good choice of saw tho


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 2, 2011)

Mac 850


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Stihl O28 nuff said, Ken


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 2, 2011)

Stock saws...hmmm

I am going to go with a McCulloch 10-10A. Muffler mod? Wait is that even a muffler? The only "mod" you could do is just take it off and just takes way too much effort. Its got enough torque to handle longer bars but light and agile enough to be quick with short ones. Fully adjustable carb, automatic and manual oiler, ridiculously easy to start, minimal plastic parts, and its American made. WTF more do you need?


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 2, 2011)

395xp


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 2, 2011)

026 PRO
046 MAG
066 MAG
in that order






yes of course i'm biased!!!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going with the 262 Husky based on the power to weight. The 6401 Makita should also be mentioned. Super versatile!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> 5100s very capable 50cc saw, .....



Capable yes, but not really well handling, for a 50cc saw! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2011)

cheeves said:


> I'm going with the 262 Husky based on the power to weight. The 6401 Makita should also be mentioned. Super versatile!



The 560xp seems to beat it, as it is lighter and have the same power rating! :msp_wink:


----------



## J.W Younger (Dec 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Capable yes, but not really well handling, for a 50cc saw! :msp_wink:


Dammit, i keep fergittin all german saws suck except the euro 361


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Dec 2, 2011)

*best stock chainsaw?*

dat one in dem' video games with the T-rex teeth on the chain


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 2, 2011)

372xpw


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 2, 2011)

All of 'em.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Capable yes, but not really well handling, for a 50cc saw! :msp_wink:



I still see that you just cannot help yourself. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 2, 2011)

The one on the left.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 2, 2011)

046, 028, 361, 441.
346, 394, 372
....Dang to many to choose from!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 2, 2011)

I should mention the 032 Stihl. It has probably cut as much firewood as any saw in history. I have one that is still cutting firewood 30 years after I bought it. In 30 years how many saws will still be running and producing? Barney Roberg used his to cut his own leg off when he got trapped by a tree he was cutting. True story some years ago in Yankee Magazine.


----------



## holeycow (Dec 2, 2011)

ya gotta be pretty tough to do that:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 2, 2011)

The Stihl 08S


----------



## cjnspecial (Dec 2, 2011)

Stihl 440.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms660?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> The one on the left.



Not even close to!


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 2, 2011)

Man of $tihl said:


> The Solo 681 is a factory hot rod and was lighter then my 036pro. No specs. Hands on fact.



+1 hottest stock saw Ive ever had my hands on.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> The Stihl 08S



Close to the worst one, among decent quality saws. Its power to weight sucked, even when it was a new model, more than 40 years ago! :msp_scared:


----------



## cheeves (Dec 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Close to the worst one, among decent quality saws. Its power to weight sucked, even when it was a new model, more than 40 years ago! :msp_scared:



Yah, but try and kill it!


----------



## justtools (Dec 2, 2011)

spacemule said:


> Non stihl guys have already been laid twice by 6 in the afternoon. ;-)



Anyone who brags that much doesnt get IT at all.


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 2, 2011)

372XP for my use.


----------



## gmax (Dec 2, 2011)

cheeves said:


> Yah, but try and kill it!



This one was almost dead but a pair of rings bought it back to life 





Although I consider the Dolmar CA from the same era the better saw


----------



## naturelover (Dec 2, 2011)

Are those hoses or brackets on the starter cover?


----------



## gmax (Dec 3, 2011)

> Are those hoses or brackets on the starter cover?



Those are oil lines, the oil pump is behind the starter cover.


----------



## TreeSurfer (Dec 3, 2011)

best saw in the 90cc class id say a 390XP

best saw in the 60-70cc class id say a stihl 440

best saw in the 30-40cc class, hands down the 346xp

best climb saw stihl 200T


----------



## tallguys (Dec 3, 2011)

TreeSurfer said:


> best saw in the 90cc class id say a 390XP
> 
> best saw in the 60-70cc class id say a stihl 440
> 
> ...



I do believe you missed that by 10cc - 20cc as that puppy is 50cc. :msp_smile:


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea I saw that too... You know its funny but it does really show you that the best saw is just a matter of opinion... For me its:

90cc= 066
70cc= 372xp
60cc= 036
50cc= 026

Nothing wrong with the rest and they all run fine but its just what I prefer.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 3, 2011)

Can we at least agree on the definition of "best" perhaps?
Best = longevity? Fastest or most return on investment? Most productive? Easiest to use? Easiest to work on? Cheapest total cost of ownership? Highest resale value? Or (my favourite factor), the one that came the closest to curing CAD? What does "best" mean to you?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 3, 2011)

Best so far is 372 xpw, its just right and now they are all going down hill with epa crap The EPA imo will ruin anything they can ,they already ruined diesel trucks, now chain saws. I would not buy a new diesel again if my life depended on it. The way I figure it is; the EPA owes me for two 50k trucks their regulations ruined but I know I will never collect


----------



## tallguys (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> Yea I saw that too... You know its funny but it does really show you that the best saw is just a matter of opinion... For me its:
> 
> 90cc= 066
> 70cc= 372xp
> ...



I hear you on that and what i've always said... its what one prefers and feels best in hand. Though this is not always a popular belief around here. :msp_confused:


----------



## tallguys (Dec 3, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Can we at least agree on the definition of "best" perhaps?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## naturelover (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thanks!!*



gmax said:


> Those are oil lines, the oil pump is behind the starter cover.



Thought they looked like hoses of some sorts, but never seen a chainsaw with the oil pump behind the the starter cover.

Learn something new every day! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## redneck51587 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Best saw ever built.... hands down!!!!*

Homelite super ez automatic. Ok boys.... Lets hear your critique!! Lol


----------



## gmax (Dec 3, 2011)

I suppose the Homelite XL 12 and the Mac 10-10s would be right up there.. both were very durable and plenty of them still going strong.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 3, 2011)

redneck51587 said:


> Homelite super ez automatic. Ok boys.... Lets hear your critique!! Lol



Hey now.. My dad had one... and cut a hell of a lot of firewood in its day... then he stepped up to a homie 330... I had a 240 ( actually I still have both saws... I want to get them both running one day) 

My fav? MS 361...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't believe in on overall best, but I do believe there is a best of the best class. And that goe's to a narrower margin of saw's, and for me here are a few.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 11, 2021)

Did we ever find the answer?


----------



## OddSawz (Mar 11, 2021)

farmertec


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Mar 11, 2021)

G660 Blue Thunder

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Mar 11, 2021)

wyk said:


> I'm impressed with both the 044 mag with the DP and the 7900's in stock form.


T1


----------



## jetsam (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Mar 11, 2021)

Stihl 034 super. It punches well above its weight.


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 12, 2021)

edit: Aw ****, I almost took part in a necro-thread!


----------



## Clyde85 (Mar 12, 2021)

I like all of the saws that run on 2 stroke.


----------



## Clyde85 (Mar 12, 2021)

And preferably anti-vibe.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

Wen Lumberjack, 46cc...
Hahaha! Lol!


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> edit: Aw ****, I almost took part in a necro-thread!


Dead or just napping??


----------



## jetsam (Mar 12, 2021)

Stateline Sawer said:


> Dead or just napping??



Some things are better when they've been reheated a couple times.

Some things are not...


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

Chili is always better when reheated, in my humble opinion! Lol!


----------



## holeycow (Mar 12, 2021)

So is stew and soup and turkey dinner and...


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

...Lasagna! So true!


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

I think I'm just hungry now...
So nobody thinks the Wen Lumberjack was the best saw ever??


----------



## holeycow (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh ya! And lasagna


----------



## jetsam (Mar 12, 2021)

I guess all we need now is a picture of someone bucking a lasagna with a Wen Lumberjack and we'll be all set.


----------



## holeycow (Mar 12, 2021)

I searched wen lumberjack and came upwith a splitter, not a saw.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a Wen that I bought for $5.00 for the oregon bar alone. It has a genuine walbro carb and inboard clutch, it's really not terrible, got it running in 15 min. A Mac 4600 copy as it looks to me...


holeycow said:


> I searched wen lumberjack and came upwith a splitter, not a saw.


----------



## holeycow (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

holeycow said:


> Oh


I say it's not bad, but it's not particularly good either! Lol!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 12, 2021)

Stateline Sawer said:


> Wen Lumberjack, 46cc...
> Hahaha! Lol!


Are these any good? I have one to put fuel lines in was wondering if it was worth it. If its tEH beHst stock chan saw ever, I guess so!


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

Do it, probably change the primer bulb while you are at. I'd have to say it's better than some Poulans I've messed with.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Mar 12, 2021)

OK Rex ,I will take the bait. Stihl 028. Have your law degree yet?


----------



## holeycow (Mar 12, 2021)

Jonny 590.

just cause I own two that still run like tops. You just gotta account for a weak recoil cover and a somewhat fragile AV system.

ok, there's probably better, but...


----------



## Ol' Brian (Mar 12, 2021)

I can't believe you guys forgot about this one. Undeniably the best. Even has the tip gard, and you can try it before you buy it.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 12, 2021)

I was 


holeycow said:


> Jonny 590.
> 
> just cause I own two that still run like tops. You just gotta account for a weak recoil cover and a somewhat fragile AV system.
> 
> ok, there's probably better, but...


Cutting firewood with my brother using his Jonserd (don't remeber model) turbo something and I went to start it and the recoil assembly just exploded! It was not the greatest first impression! Lol.


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 12, 2021)

Stateline Sawer said:


> Dead or just napping??


Well, considering that it's alive again I'd say just napping.


----------



## olyman (Mar 13, 2021)

Kenskip1 said:


> OK Rex ,I will take the bait. Stihl 028. Have your law degree yet?


can you imagine THAT zero with a law degree?????


----------



## Preacher Mike (Mar 13, 2021)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did we ever find the answer?


Super 990


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 13, 2021)

The best brand and model of saw ever made is the one that keeps on working.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Mar 13, 2021)

Just kidding ProMac 10-10S


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't think the guy with the purple chainsaw is wearing the appropriate PPE for sawing! Lol


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 14, 2021)

Rawng - you're all rawng!!


----------

